# blending trimmings



## viper (Mar 13, 2010)

do anyone blend their different strain trimmings to make hash , ive made hash twice , first time was excellent with one strain , and the second with two strain trimmings was not so excellent , does combining the strains make the hash taste bad , my reason for doing so was i didnt think i had enough   trimming  to make a decent batch .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2010)

No, combining different strains will not make the hash taste bad.  I never even label my trimmings and often have different strains in a single batch of hash.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

I always combine my trim and the only bad tasting hash I've made was due to my own mess up, beating it too much and getting green chlorophylly hash. 
I'll vote with THG.


----------



## viper (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah thats what i thought , i guess i did what the bud keeper said ,,, i beat it up


----------

